# Milan Juve Legends. 20 giugno 2022



## admin (17 Giugno 2022)

Il 20 giugno a Roseto degli Abruzzi si giocherà il match tra Le leggende di Milan e Juve. In campo tra gli altri Del Piero, Angelo Di Livio, Fabrizio Ravanelli, Simone Pepe e Antonio Chimenti, Massimo Ambrosini Massimo Oddo, Marco Amelia, Federico Giunti e Cristian Brocchi.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il 20 giugno a Roseto degli Abruzzi si giocherà il match tra Le leggende di Milan e Juve. In campo tra gli altri Del Piero, Angelo Di Livio, Fabrizio Ravanelli, Simone Pepe e Antonio Chimenti, Massimo Ambrosini Massimo Oddo, Marco Amelia, Federico Giunti e Cristian Brocchi.


Queste sarebbero legends?


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il 20 giugno a Roseto degli Abruzzi si giocherà il match tra Le leggende di Milan e Juve. In campo tra gli altri Del Piero, Angelo Di Livio, Fabrizio Ravanelli, Simone Pepe e Antonio Chimenti, Massimo Ambrosini Massimo Oddo, Marco Amelia, Federico Giunti e Cristian Brocchi.



Di Livio leggenda.

Ogni scarrafone ...


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il 20 giugno a Roseto degli Abruzzi si giocherà il match tra Le leggende di Milan e Juve. In campo tra gli altri Del Piero, Angelo Di Livio, Fabrizio Ravanelli, Simone Pepe e Antonio Chimenti, Massimo Ambrosini Massimo Oddo, Marco Amelia, Federico Giunti e Cristian Brocchi.


Tolti Ambro e Del pippo, proprio la crème delle leggende da ambo le parti


----------



## Igniorante (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il 20 giugno a Roseto degli Abruzzi si giocherà il match tra Le leggende di Milan e Juve. In campo tra gli altri Del Piero, Angelo Di Livio, Fabrizio Ravanelli, Simone Pepe e Antonio Chimenti, Massimo Ambrosini Massimo Oddo, Marco Amelia, Federico Giunti e Cristian Brocchi.



Boia, di queste giusto Del Piero.
Forse Ambrosini per palmares, toh.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Tolti Ambro e Del pippo, proprio la crème delle leggende da ambo le parti


Si vabbé, adesso non é che possiamo sminuire cosi Simone Pepe. Un po' di buonsenso signori, parliamo di Pepe. Pepe!!


----------

